

Tell HN: DC Tech Meetup 9/24/2013 - xauronx

Hey all<p>I&#x27;m in DC for business and going to try out this tech meetup:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.meetup.com&#x2F;DC-Tech-Meetup&#x2F;events&#x2F;135565802&#x2F;<p>It seems to have a few interesting start ups demoing their products and stuff. If anyone else is in the area and is going or want to, let me know.
======
michael_fine
I'm going, also taking a friend to introduce her to the tech scene.

------
mikeevans
I'll likely stop by if I can.

